# nirvana busted?



## leelow (Dec 18, 2006)

is there any truth behind this rumor?


skunk vbmenu_register("postmenu_64316", true); 
Senior Member









hey guys dont know if you heard the news or not but nirvana got busted last week, so read carefully before ordering seeds from nirvana .leelow since you ordered ww from nirvana i would save a mother and clone causeit may be yourlast ones from there. ps did itell yall i got my seeds from hempcy? i did but it took like 3 weeks.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 18, 2006)

I would hope not...I just ordered from them thru the doc...but I don't know where you'd find out stuff like this.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 18, 2006)

*Haven't heard anything but will do some checking for sure. *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 18, 2006)

*Well this site is still up and running. Here is the link. http://www.nirvana-shop.com/  This site is also up and running. http://www.seedboutique.com/store/ *


----------

